# How to: Update CE5000-60 firmware.



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought the machine 2-3 weeks back and had no problem, but last 2 days after trying to cut cardstock everything has gone downhill (explained in another post).

The machine is used and 3 years old, I tried the factory reset to no avail. Then I noticed the machine firmware is v2.6, assume the previous owner never updated. Current firmware is v3.7 so figured it's worth doing the update.

So, firmware downloaded, the user guide (all 2 pages) mentions that you have to press the left and right arrow keys simultaneously to initiate update mode... it does nothing, no response.

If I send the update file to the cutter it goes in to a "digitize mode", scribbles some numbers on the vinyl and that's it...hasn't updated either.

I've searched but can't find any info on this mode or how to successfully initiate update mode to the cutter.

Any suggestions and advice please?


----------



## vadan (Mar 9, 2010)

Right well I easily figured it out using a bit of common sense on my part! Left and right has to be pressed simultaneously while the cutter is off, power on with both pressed down and bobs your uncle.

Now to see what difference it's made!


----------



## What U Design (Jul 28, 2016)

Thank you! Thank you!! Thank you!!! I have been trying to update mine and I could never get it to work. So haven't used in over 2 years because of it. Thanks to you it's operating again.


----------

